# Looking for RP!



## RogerTheRookie (Aug 17, 2016)

Dear people,

I'm currently looking for new RP partners! 

RP info: RP Information. -- RogerTheRookie's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Would you like to RP with me, chat with me or do you have a question? Start a conversation with me or send me a note on FA!

Thank you all in advance,
Roger.


----------



## Julen (Aug 17, 2016)

Welp. I would like to but i'm seriously out of ideas for an rp XD


----------



## RogerTheRookie (Aug 17, 2016)

Julen said:


> Welp. I would like to but i'm seriously out of ideas for an rp XD


I've got ideas a plenty if you'd like to try some out!


----------



## Julen (Aug 17, 2016)

RogerTheRookie said:


> I've got ideas a plenty if you'd like to try some out!


Sure pal!


----------



## MetroidFan (Aug 17, 2016)

RogerTheRookie said:


> Dear people,
> 
> I'm currently looking for new RP partners!
> 
> ...



I sent you a note.You should have it by now...I'm real interested in it too!


----------

